# Erlangen sucht den Subberstar



## puma347 (19. November 2008)

bzw ich such den 
mein anliegen ist folgender:

ich würde gerne ein fotoshooting in erlangen machen und brauch folgendes_> ein bmx oder mtb rider der mutig genug ist,ein kurvenwallride für mich zu fahren,einer der es tatsächlich drauf hat im umkreis  ist mir leider keiner bekannt
daten vom walli ca. 4 m lang,2,50 m hoch und ein radius von ca.10 m auf sandstein
es ist einer der stellen,wo man sich leider nicht viel zeit nehmen kann,vieleicht weis ja der ein oder andere welchen spot ich meine(Zentrum zentrum).
anfahrtsfahrtkosten ,mittachessen und mutzuschlag sind selbsverständlich.VHB
so ein foto ist mir einiges wert
gruss jerome


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. November 2008)

ei des kann doch nich so schwer sein, da jemanden zu finden? schick doch mal foddo vonner location per mail. dankö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (19. November 2008)

Ich nehm auch ein Foto bitte!


----------



## Ketchyp (23. November 2008)

Hrhr, darf ich zuschauen?

â¬es gibt doch immer wieder ein paar jungs die sich rumtreiben in erlangen die den anschein machen, sie kÃ¶nnten ganz gut fahren?! oder kannste nicht an der k4/omega einfach jmd rekrutieren?


----------



## _coco_ (27. Januar 2009)

hau mal bitte ein bild hier rein


----------



## puma347 (27. Januar 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> hau mal bitte ein bild hier rein


jo habs vor mir her geschobenes ist kalt geworden.das nächstemal wenn ich in der stadt bin,mach ich ein foto


----------



## P4Nane (27. Januar 2009)

jap n bild wäre hilfreich, dann können wir weiter reden


----------



## puma347 (27. Januar 2009)

P4Nane schrieb:


> jap n bild wäre hilfreich, dann können wir weiter reden


wenn du aus hemhofen kommst,müsstest du es eigendlich kennen bzw kennen wir bestimmt "kollegen" aus dem besagten Ort!?


----------



## P4Nane (29. Januar 2009)

kann sein, nenn mal n paar nahmen


----------

